# Need Some Help With A Power Angle Question!!!!



## M&MSnow Removal (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a 2007 Polaris Sportsman 500 EFI with a Glacier 1 mounting system and a Glacier 56 inch one way blade. I was wandering if anyone has put a power angle on one or put a homemade electric actuator on one. I have seen several different systems but none for the Glacier mounting systems. I would sure appreciate any help thanks guys!!!!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

some info in this thread for ya,

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=89884

lots more info in this thread around page 3 or 4 I think

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=78022

BTW, Nice Pics of your ATV and plow in the plow with pics thread.

also theres pics of my power angle system in my winter plow sage link

thanks

sublime out.


----------



## Ganz (Nov 29, 2009)

I made my own


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

Ganz;942806 said:


> I made my own


Any pictures of the pump? Where'd you mount it?


----------



## M&MSnow Removal (Feb 3, 2009)

Where did you get the cylinder from its looks like one off a snow plow? Is it electric or hydraulic?


----------



## Ganz (Nov 29, 2009)

It's a 12 volt linear actuator. 1000lbs holding force. Got it on ebay, here's a link

http://motors.shop.ebay.com/powerboatstuff/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=

The first one I bent so now I rigged up some pulleys and rope to release the pivot pin remotely so that takes all the force when plowing. Before I wasn't using the pin and all the force was on the ram. Pretty simple set up.


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

Ah! Couldn't see the motor in the pics and it appeared that was a hydraulic line. That's great. How does it hold up to the elements (water/snow)? Also how long of a stroke does your setup require? Thanks!


----------



## Ganz (Nov 29, 2009)

So far it has held up to the water/snow well. I always clean it off before putting it back in the heated garage to thaw. The actuator I have is 18" stroke which is way more than what is needed. I probably could have gotten away with a 10" stroke. I just had to mount it futher back to make it work. I'm guessing thats why it bent too. To much of the ram exposed. The price was right on it though, thats why I bought it and made it work.


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, just an FYI, I've got an actuator just like the one you've got (not mounted yet...) however, mine has only the 12" stroke. It appears that it would be enough, however when I dry fit it, it interferes with the right front wheel when turning. Can't mount it downward, otherwise it'll hit the ground when lowering the plow. Can't mount it upward, otherwise it hits the frame when raising it! I think with the longer throw/stroke, you are able to mount it further back behind the wheel and you have the clearance needed! Maybe I'll have to break down and buy the right one...


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

Matsang, could you possibly mount it "backwards" so that the arm is attempting to push the frame backwards which will in essence turn the plow? Just a crazy thought...


----------



## Ganz (Nov 29, 2009)

BruteForce750;944353 said:


> Matsang, could you possibly mount it "backwards" so that the arm is attempting to push the frame backwards which will in essence turn the plow? Just a crazy thought...


Yup that would work.

Matstang, didn't think of that but you are correct. No clearance issues on mine.


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

BruteForce750;944353 said:


> Matsang, could you possibly mount it "backwards" so that the arm is attempting to push the frame backwards which will in essence turn the plow? Just a crazy thought...


You know, I thought of that one too, I just plain don't like the looks of it that way! Like you said, it's backwards! I don't know, I've been mulling this one over for some time now. Guess I just need to get the welder out and start experimenting! Thanks again for the pics Ganz, lets me know that it's doable!


----------



## Ganz (Nov 29, 2009)

You bet buddy


----------



## MBrooks420 (Dec 19, 2004)

How much clearance are you lacking? If the tire isn't going to hit it until near full lock a wheel spacer could help.


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

MBrooks420;944575 said:


> How much clearance are you lacking? If the tire isn't going to hit it until near full lock a wheel spacer could help.


Approximately 3-4 inches. That would make one big spacer! Good thought though, thanks!


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

Matstang What about an extension? You could get a piece of pipe that fits snugly around the cylinder. Drill and pin it onto the end of the cylinder so the end of it so it doesnt interfere with the stroke when fully retracted. Cut to desired length. Drill the other end so you can pin the opposite end.


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

That's not a bad idea either. Another one I hadn't thought of! I wonder if it would provide enough strength at the 'seam'? When my schedule frees up here, I'll have to give it another look to see if I can't first mount it without it, then I'll be trying all these other suggestions. Great info from all, thanks!


----------

